
Omg I’m a n00b and too afraid to start - luu
https://sdawncasey.wordpress.com/about/
======
NicoJuicy
Just give yourself an assignment and start with it.. It's easy to read arround
and don't do anything :)

Use PHP because your friends know it. Write me a simple CRUD application for a
daily todo list (etc. for groceries), use bootstrap and CodeIgniter, no
authentication required ..

Ready, set... Go ;-)

